# CZ p07 vs M&P Shield



## Younguy

Have a 9mm shield and I like it, shoots well, seldom jams on brass case ammo. Looking at the 9mm CZ p07 because I like a double/single action and a hammer with a decocker. the CZ has .6 more barrel at 3.8, and 7 round more capacity with 15+1. Just about $200 more (including background) than I paid for my M&P 3 years ago.

I also have a 92FS which is just a bit large for me. I still shoot it but the CZ 75B felt slightly smaller in my hand and I believe the p07 is slimmer than that and a full pound lighter than the 92. The Shield fits nice and if anything could be a bit too small but it is my carry piece so small is better, if still within control.

The p07 is hard to find new in my LGS , impossible used, and I'd have to have them order it. Really like to hold one before I commit. 

Any other opinions or comparisons from owners of CZ p07s, 75b's 92fs and/or shields?


----------



## pic

You Definitely want to hold the gun in your hand before buying IMO
I've had my mind made up on a certain handgun until I held it. 
Good luck


----------



## Airma

pic said:


> You Definitely want to hold the gun in your hand before buying IMO
> I've had my mind made up on a certain handgun until I held it.
> Good luck


+1


----------



## Tangof

I know what I would choose, but I'm not you. At the very least hold both in your hand and do a little snooping around the Forums.


----------



## denner12

If you own a 92FS, a Beretta PX4 Compact may be worth looking at as well. Never owned or shot a CZ, but I reallly dig the PX4 Compacts.


----------



## Slugo

I own a number of CZ's and the P07 is a great compact. Same size as a Glock 19 only much better. Forget the Shield!


----------



## Goldwing

Slugo said:


> I own a number of CZ's and the P07 is a great compact.* Same size as a Glock 19 only much better.* Forget the Shield!
> View attachment 17590


I'm guessing with a statement like that, you would love to expound on that particular subject. Please do!
GW


----------



## Younguy

Got the CZ 75D Compact PCR from LGS. So far VERY happy with it. $574 when I subtract the $66 in free range time they threw in. I was able to find one at the LGS but because they had no P07's to compare I had to guess using known dimensions. PCR has rubber grips and is .25 longer and just a bit slimmer. Still double stack and has de-cocker but not the new trigger. 
Trigger on DA feels fine to me and on SA also. Recoil is very manageable and target re-acquisition is quick. @ 21 feet, consistent in a 4" circle, Just need old eyes to focus faster. Ordered a Sneaky Pete OWB holster designed for the P07 and I think I will feel very comfortable with this as my EDC piece.


----------



## Tangof

You made a fine choice. I think the CZ's are top notch. I have carried a lot of pistol's in my time but none suit's me like the CZ line.


----------



## Slugo

I also added a CZ 75D PCR. My preferred CCW.


----------



## desertman

What the hell would you ever want a CZ for? When you're better off with five.


----------



## hillman

I own a couple CZ clones, including an IWI Jericho all-steel compact. TheJericho's backstrap shape closely resembles the CZ's. Pretty sure it was made for my hand.


----------



## Tangof

That's just a waste of money. Who needs that many CZ's?


----------



## pic

Tangof said:


> That's just a waste of money. Who needs that many CZ's?
> View attachment 17927
> View attachment 17929
> View attachment 17930


Lmao,
Way to many, lol.
Does Desertman even know the amount of drugs, gambling fun he could have waisted ($) instead of buying something to show for his money?
And possibly sell later down the road for a profit because of the Great Quality of guns, he'll never understand .


----------



## Slugo

desertman said:


> What the hell would you ever want a CZ for? When you're better off with five.
> 
> View attachment 17925
> View attachment 17926


Very, very, nice!


----------



## desertman

pic said:


> Lmao,
> Way to many, lol.
> Does Desertman even know the amount of drugs, gambling fun he could have waisted instead of buying something to show for his money?
> And possibly sell later down the road for a profit because of the Great Quality of guns, he'll never understand .


Yeah, I sure missed out on a lot of fun!


----------



## catman4cats

I have the CZ 75 P-01 with the decocker. I installed CZ Meprolight TRU-DOT night sights and a DPM recoil system. This recoil system really does reduce recoil and it keeps the slide from banging against the frame when it goes into battery.
The ergonomics of this weapon is such that when you place it in your hand the gun dictates how you grip it. This is due to the CZ "palm swell grips" that moves the V (your thumb and index) up closer to the slide.

For those of you that never handled one, ( palm swell grip) try it, its a whole different feel and available for other weapons like the 1911.

Oh did I mention that it is very accurate too?


----------



## Younguy

Younguy said:


> Got the CZ 75D Compact PCR from LGS. So far VERY happy with it. $574 when I subtract the $66 in free range time they threw in. I was able to find one at the LGS but because they had no P07's to compare I had to guess using known dimensions. PCR has rubber grips and is .25 longer and just a bit slimmer. Still double stack and has de-cocker but not the new trigger.
> Trigger on DA feels fine to me and on SA also. Recoil is very manageable and target re-acquisition is quick. @ 21 feet, consistent in a 4" circle, Just need old eyes to focus faster. Ordered a Sneaky Pete OWB holster designed for the P07 and I think I will feel very comfortable with this as my EDC piece.


Well the sneaky pete got here today and the PCR doesn't fit. Not even close.

So for those that EDC the PCR, what holster do you use? I have seen one on line (ebay) that says its the one the Czech police wear, looks minimal and also looks like it has a button release like Blackhawk used on my 92FS holster.


















That's the third photo. $66 on ebay. Some other kydex OWB holsters are cheaper.


----------



## Slugo

CZ P07 is such an incredibly superb firearm.


----------



## desertman

Younguy said:


> Well the sneaky pete got here today and the PCR doesn't fit. Not even close.
> 
> *So for those that EDC the PCR, what holster do you use?* I have seen one on line (ebay) that says its the one the Czech police wear, looks minimal and also looks like it has a button release like Blackhawk used on my 92FS holster.
> View attachment 17971
> View attachment 17972
> View attachment 17973
> That's the third photo. $66 on ebay. Some other kydex OWB holsters are cheaper.


All of my CZ's fit in my Sig P229 holsters, both shoulder and belt.


----------



## Slugo

desertman said:


> All of my CZ's fit in my Sig P229 holsters, both shoulder and belt.


Tagua IWB holster for my PCR got it on eBay.


----------



## desertman

Slugo said:


> Tagua IWB holster for my PCR got it on eBay.
> View attachment 17974


Cool, I'll have to look them up. Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Slugo

desertman said:


> Cool, I'll have to look them up. Thanks for sharing that!


Fits both the 75D PCR and the P07


----------



## catman4cats

The CZ compacts are just about the same size as a Beretta and Stoeger Cougar.

If you want a quality leather holster that will fit your CZ compact, look for a FRONTLINE holster for a Cougar. Check out prices and styles on ebay https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=cougar+frontline+holsters&_sacat=0

Since Cougars are not made anymore some of the holsters can be reasonably priced and they are top quality.


----------



## SSGN_Doc

I have a couple P07s. One is a suppressor ready version. I’ve been carrying the other off and on alone with a Beretta Px4 Compact for a couple of years. I also own a CZ75b and a SP01. The grip is not the same, but I find the P07 is just as natural pointing for me as the CZ 75 based pistols.

I also prefer DA/SA pistols with decockers for “social work”. And I prefer polymer frames for carry. The P07 is one of my favorite carry pistols.


----------



## 71GTO

I have a P07 Duty and it's my favorite out of 5- other 9's I own. I've shot 4-5K through it and it has never failed to fire or eject any bullet I've fed it. I just recently mounted a Red Dot on it and am trying to find a holster for it. Does anyone know of a holster which will work with the P07 with a RD?


----------



## Tangof

Personal opinion is that the CZ 9MM's outshine any Glock ever made. I compare my 75b to my G17 and it's no question.


----------



## SSGN_Doc

71GTO said:


> I have a P07 Duty and it's my favorite out of 5- other 9's I own. I've shot 4-5K through it and it has never failed to fire or eject any bullet I've fed it. I just recently mounted a Red Dot on it and am trying to find a holster for it. Does anyone know of a holster which will work with the P07 with a RD?


JM Custom Kydex and Vedder holsters state that they will build their holsters to accommodate most red dots. Just need to let them know make and model in their notes or comments when ordering.


----------



## SSGN_Doc

71GTO said:


> I have a P07 Duty and it's my favorite out of 5- other 9's I own. I've shot 4-5K through it and it has never failed to fire or eject any bullet I've fed it. I just recently mounted a Red Dot on it and am trying to find a holster for it. Does anyone know of a holster which will work with the P07 with a RD?


JM Custom Kydex and Vedder holsters state that they will build their holsters to accommodate most red dots. Just need to let them know make and model in their notes or comments when ordering.


----------



## bigjohn56

Slugo said:


> I also added a CZ 75D PCR. My preferred CCW.
> View attachment 17924


Nice grips on your CZ! What are they?


----------



## Soarin1

SSGN_Doc said:


> I have a couple P07s. One is a suppressor ready version.
> 
> If you ever want to sell the non-suppressor model let me know. I had the PCR & it was a great shooter. The P-07 gets great reviews. I could live with the small gripping area of the slide. The prices now are freaking wild at $100 over retail & I can wait.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Soarin1

Slugo said:


> CZ P07 is such an incredibly superb firearm.


Post a review please?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## TTT

If you're looking for comparisons between the CZ P-07 and the S&W M&P Shield, these guns are apples and oranges and fill very different roles. I have a Shield (my second one). I do not have the CZ, but I am very familiar with it. I also have a Langdonized Beretta PX4 Storm Compact and a SIG P229 Enhanced Elite which are much closer to the CZ. I've had many other carry guns (a couple of dozen in all). In addition to being a DA/SA pistol, without a doubt the CZ P-07 is going to be a much better shooter than the Shield and have much greater capacity, but the Shield is going to conceal much more easily (if needed). What you should do is a very personal decision I can't guide you through with any precision, but it might be better to sacrifice the Beretta if it's too large for your needs and then have a Shield and a CZ P-07 or some other option that fills that role. Keep in mind, however, the CZ P-07 is a taller gun than even your 92FS. The Beretta PX4 Storm Compact is only 5" taller (shorter than both), and it is one of the best carry guns I've ever owned, and it's battery of arms is virtually identical to the Beretta 92FS. Langdon Tactical Technologies have all the upgrades you might ever want which will allow you to customize it over time if need be. It's basically a Glock 26-size slide on a Glock 19-size frame. As someone suggested, try to hold the guns you're interested in first. If possible, rent and shoot them as well.

Another good option is the S&W M&P9 M2.0 Subcompact which is closer to the shield but in a double stack (and a little shorter). I have both and the Subcompact is a softer more accurate shooter than the Shield (but the Shield is certainly accurate enough for a carry gun).


----------



## TTT

The Subcompact is also very flexible as you can use a 15+1 M&P magazine and grip sleeve or a 17+1 as seen here.


----------



## desertman

TTT said:


> If you're looking for comparisons between the CZ P-07 and the S&W M&P Shield, these guns are apples and oranges and fill very different roles. I have a Shield (my second one). I do not have the CZ, but I am very familiar with it. I also have a Langdonized Beretta PX4 Storm Compact and a SIG P229 Enhanced Elite which are much closer to the CZ. I've had many other carry guns (a couple of dozen in all). In addition to being a DA/SA pistol, without a doubt the CZ P-07 is going to be a much better shooter than the Shield and have much greater capacity, but the Shield is going to conceal much more easily (if needed). What you should do is a very personal decision I can't guide you through with any precision, but it might be better to sacrifice the Beretta if it's too large for your needs and then have a Shield and a CZ P-07 or some other option that fills that role. Keep in mind, however, the CZ P-07 is a taller gun than even your 92FS. The Beretta PX4 Storm Compact is only 5" taller (shorter than both), and it is one of the best carry guns I've ever owned, and it's battery of arms is virtually identical to the Beretta 92FS. Langdon Tactical Technologies have all the upgrades you might ever want which will allow you to customize it over time if need be. It's basically a Glock 26-size slide on a Glock 19-size frame. As someone suggested, try to hold the guns you're interested in first. If possible, rent and shoot them as well.
> 
> Another good option is the S&W M&P9 M2.0 Subcompact which is closer to the shield but in a double stack (and a little shorter). I have both and the Subcompact is a softer more accurate shooter than the Shield (but the Shield is certainly accurate enough for a carry gun).
> 
> View attachment 18898
> 
> View attachment 18899
> 
> View attachment 18900


Thanks for the information for Langdon Tactical. I've never heard of them before and they're right here in Arizona. I already placed an order with them.


----------



## Soarin1

Shield is really thin. P-07? NO contest. Any CZ shoot the pants off any S & W auto.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Soarin1

TTT said:


> If you're looking for comparisons between the CZ P-07 and the S&W M&P Shield, these guns are apples and oranges and fill very different roles. I have a Shield (my second one). I do not have the CZ, but I am very familiar with it. I also have a Langdonized Beretta PX4 Storm Compact and a SIG P229 Enhanced Elite which are much closer to the CZ. I've had many other carry guns (a couple of dozen in all). In addition to being a DA/SA pistol, without a doubt the CZ P-07 is going to be a much better shooter than the Shield and have much greater capacity, but the Shield is going to conceal much more easily (if needed). What you should do is a very personal decision I can't guide you through with any precision, but it might be better to sacrifice the Beretta if it's too large for your needs and then have a Shield and a CZ P-07 or some other option that fills that role. Keep in mind, however, the CZ P-07 is a taller gun than even your 92FS. The Beretta PX4 Storm Compact is only 5" taller (shorter than both), and it is one of the best carry guns I've ever owned, and it's battery of arms is virtually identical to the Beretta 92FS. Langdon Tactical Technologies have all the upgrades you might ever want which will allow you to customize it over time if need be. It's basically a Glock 26-size slide on a Glock 19-size frame. As someone suggested, try to hold the guns you're interested in first. If possible, rent and shoot them as well.
> 
> Another good option is the S&W M&P9 M2.0 Subcompact which is closer to the shield but in a double stack (and a little shorter). I have both and the Subcompact is a softer more accurate shooter than the Shield (but the Shield is certainly accurate enough for a carry gun).
> 
> View attachment 18898
> 
> View attachment 18899
> 
> View attachment 18900


Very informative post. I am looking for a Beretta PX4 Compact 9mm to little avail. I finally am seeing CZ P-07's & usually the price is $559 & higher. The PX4 line has been much maligned but if the long pull in DA & creep on SA can be mastered, they are worth it. Bat wings, you will find them for sure. On CZ 07 the slide is low, so  decisions to make.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## pic

desertman said:


> Thanks for the information for Langdon Tactical. I've never heard of them before and they're right here in Arizona. I already placed an order with them.


They are located at the fourth cactus after three Cs , first c is west then two Cs south


----------



## TTT

Soarin1 said:


> Very informative post. I am looking for a Beretta PX4 Compact 9mm to little avail. I finally am seeing CZ P-07's & usually the price is $559 & higher. The PX4 line has been much maligned but if the long pull in DA & creep on SA can be mastered, they are worth it. Bat wings, you will find them for sure. On CZ 07 the slide is low, so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decisions to make.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


*Soarin1, *I'm not sure the PX4 had been much maligned for its trigger, but the trigger of my particular PX4 Storm Compact sample-which began as a stock Inox before I added Langdon Tactical Technology (LTT) upgrades-was very good save for the reset. In other words, I could pull the stock DA trigger with little or no front sight disruption and the SA with absolutely none (dry firing, of course). Once I added a lighter 10 lb. LTT chrome silicon hammer spring ($16 shipped) and a LTT OP trigger bar to shorten the reset ($74 shipped), even with the PX4's polymer trigger, after $90 in upgrades, it is about as good as my custom SIG P229. I only say "about as good" because my SIG trigger is heavier in both DA and SA modes, but it pulls just as well and it is possibly a tad smoother in DA (which is a testament to SIG). More importantly, however, I can now pull the PX4 DA with no front sight disruption at all and the SA is light, short and crisp (and possibly better than the SIG). In fact, I the trigger in these guns would have nothing to do with choosing one as they are both more than good enough for me. But even without those LTT upgrades for the Beretta, the DA & SA performance was both smooth and very serviceable already save for the unusually long rest for a DA/SA pistol. Now the DA is about 6.5 lbs and the SA is about 4.5 lbs., but better yet, it only has about 1/10th of an inch reset similar to a PPQ or my P229 (with SIG's short reset trigger enhancement). I might even add a one pound heavier hammer spring to the Beretta than I already have because, although the DA pull is lighter, I didn't notice a change in the quality of pull, so I might as well have a heavier (and in my mind safer) DA trigger (LTT has both a 10 lb. and an 11 lb.). But if I had to do it over again, I would still have been happy with the trigger if I did nothing other than add the $74 trigger bar to shorten the reset (again, regarding my particular stock PX4 Compact sample). I could enhance the Beretta's trigger further with the Beretta PX4 Storm Competition Trigger Group, but I don't feel it's necessary for me.

By the way, if I had to choose between these two pistols, I'd still probably keep the SIG, but largely because it is far more versatile. In other words, I have 9mm, .40 S&W and .357 SIG barrels and magazines for it, and if I ever decide to put on a Holosun green dot open reflex sight (or any red dot for that matter), the milling is considerably less expensive for the SIG (about half the price). I don't see me doing that any time soon (if at all), but of the dozens of concealed carry pistols I've owned, these two are by far my favorites (nothing comes close). The PX4 is my dedicated 9mm and I usually carry my P229 chambered in .357 SIG (using the 9mm barrel for training). Whatever I don't carry is just one more option in the bedroom at night.


----------



## SSGN_Doc

I can kind of echo what TTT just stated. Triggers on the P07 and Px4 Storm, in a side by side comparison, would have the Px4 trigger being a smoother, more constant pull, where the P07 has some places along the trigger travel that tend to stack and stage. 

I also added a couple of trigger upgrades to my Px4 compact. (LTT optimized trigger bar and reduced hammer spring, though I didn’t go down to the 10lb.). The Px4 trigger and Fire control parts are set up to be modular, which makes working on the trigger a bit easier than the CZ.


----------



## Dave6233

Gentlemen; I am new to this forum and I have just purchased a new 75D PCR. I also have a 75 Tactical. I love the feel when I hold a CZ in my hand it is a great fit. I purchased this CZ because I feel better with a decocker than a safety as a CCW. I am no longer a young guy and I find that racking guns has become more difficult over the years and I am currently recovering from 2 shoulder replacements in the past 7 months so that isn't helping at this time. I am considering if I need to replace my recoil spring. From what I have seen I believe the new CZ comes with a #16 pound spring and that #11 and #14 may be available. I am looking for comments on replacing the spring if any of you have any experience doing this.


----------



## Younguy

Thanks for the reply's 

Took the CZ 75 Compact PCR to the range today and I am experiencing something like Triger finger bite. I thought it was the grip but looking at my Shield's trigger and the triggers on the Ruger single six, the shape is different. My finger doesn't sit in the curve of the trigger but hangs down so the curve is pointing into the meat of my finger. After just one or two mags it is uncomfortable enough to encourage me to stop shooting. I cant seem to find a trigger replacement listed on CZ parts site or Brownells or Midwest Guns either. 
Am I looking for something that doesn't exist? Should I just take a pliers and bend it? Would a trigger from another CZ gun even fit? I found a "CZ Custom" site but not sure if they have what will fit. They dont show triggers at all. 
Any Ideas? 
Thanks


----------



## Soarin1

I had the trigger bite or tingle also. I talked to a CZ rep & he suggested the stainless? trigger with a stop screw. You can find it on the CZ parts or CZ Custom out of AZ. 
Not hard to install & don't use the trigger stop screw.. problem disappeared. I believe the Omega trigger set up may be a response to that double wishbone original system.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Soarin1

It's not the trigger shape at all. Course, you won't get that with any Beretta trigger. CZ also dispensed with the Colt copied barrel lock & now seem to be using tilt barrel systems on some pistols [P-07]

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## CMB

Dave6233 said:


> Gentlemen; I am new to this forum and I have just purchased a new 75D PCR. I also have a 75 Tactical. I love the feel when I hold a CZ in my hand it is a great fit. I purchased this CZ because I feel better with a decocker than a safety as a CCW. I am no longer a young guy and I find that racking guns has become more difficult over the years and I am currently recovering from 2 shoulder replacements in the past 7 months so that isn't helping at this time. I am considering if I need to replace my recoil spring. From what I have seen I believe the new CZ comes with a #16 pound spring and that #11 and #14 may be available. I am looking for comments on replacing the spring if any of you have any experience doing this.


 'CZ Fangirl' on You Tube explains about CZ and their recoil springs. My hands are wrecked,so when I buy my Shadow 2 O.R, I'm changing the recoil spring to a 10 lb weight. I only shoot factory loads from 124 to 147 grain though. She's a clear concise speaker, easy to understand.


----------



## Soarin1

Younguy said:


> Well the sneaky pete got here today and the PCR doesn't fit. Not even close.
> 
> So for those that EDC the PCR, what holster do you use? I have seen one on line (ebay) that says its the one the Czech police wear, looks minimal and also looks like it has a button release like Blackhawk used on my 92FS holster.
> View attachment 17971
> View attachment 17972
> View attachment 17973
> That's the third photo. $66 on ebay. Some other kydex OWB holsters are cheaper.


I have a High Noon Mr. Softee IWB that will easily carry any of the CZ compacts & I'm sure will take a P-07. Even a 92X Centurion fits but only covers part of the trigger guard. Message me, I'm practically giving it away on Ebay.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Younguy

Soarin1 said:


> I had the trigger bite or tingle also. I talked to a CZ rep & he suggested the stainless? trigger with a stop screw. You can find it on the CZ parts or CZ Custom out of AZ.
> Not hard to install & don't use the trigger stop screw.. problem disappeared. I believe the Omega trigger set up may be a response to that double wishbone original system.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Thanks, Ill look there.


----------



## Younguy

Younguy said:


> Thanks, Ill look there.


Is that the CZ 85C old style. Just watched video from Cajun Gun Works on You Tube. Looks simple enough. I'll be trying that. Parts from CZ Custom.


----------

